# Excellent blog post - my dog doesn't know "No!"



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

This is a wonderful blog post.
My dog doesn't know "no" either. Actually, I specifically chose never to use it, as it is too close to the "go, go, GO!!!" we use in agility. How confusing would THAT be?!?


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Excellent post, thanks for sharing.

Reminds me of the Susan Garrett materials--in fact, that's where I thought this link would lead. She's another trainer who has made a conscious effort to avoid both physical and verbal corrections, and instead teach the dogs what to DO rather than what NOT to do.

A bit of a paradigm shift, as it seems a harshly barked, "No!" is often one's first reaction to a negative situation, but I'm going to try this with my next dog.

--Q


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Excellent blog. I too am trying very hard to use something more meaningful than "No!" With two dogs in season at once, they are having a lovely time playing humping games - and Poppy in particular can get very wound up. I know it will stop naturally once their hormones go back to normal, but don't want them to get too enthusiastic about it, especially when my strait laced neighbours are around. I found myself saying "No!" to not much effect - "Down, please", on the other hand, worked immediately. And perhaps with another month or two of their feedback I might remember that calling them to me with a happy voice works so much better than telling them to stop barking! The monkey brain can be very hard to overcome, sometimes!


----------



## ladybird (Jul 9, 2011)

Ugh, I've always hated seeing people shouting 'No!' to any animal, they just don't get it (well they do, all it tells them is that the human is frustrated). Of course the animal continues whatever it was doing because the handler didn't give any other instructions :argh:
...and if the animal isn't listening (maybe too engrossed in whatever it's doing) they just need to get its attention first. Usually a noise works or a squeeky toy or something... then follow up with an instruction when they look at you


----------



## apriljean80 (Aug 23, 2010)

Ha love it, another correlation to raising children and raising dogs! A positive approach is also more effective in disciplining children. Exactly like ladybird said, tell them what you want them to do rather than just no. Not only does it clearly explain your expectation to the child(or dog!) It avoids power struggles and conflict. It IS tough at times to retrain your brain though!


----------

